# Starting out



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am thinking about try to turn some duck calls out and a few other things just as a hobby and for friends anyone have any advice it would be greatly appreciated or even used tools at a low cost 

Thanks guys


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you interested in general woodworking or just turning?


----------

